# Eclipse, Fehler beim Software update



## patrick81 (13. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen

seit ein paar Tage erhalte ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich versuche Software in eclipse zu installieren:

Cannot complete the request. This installation has not been configured properly for Software Updates.

Im ErrorLog steht:
als Warning:
Could not locate the running profile instance. The eclipse.p2.data.area and eclipse.p2.profile properties may not be set correctly in this application's config.ini file.

als Error:
Error parsing profile D:\Java\eclipse-java-helios-win32\eclipse\p2\org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine

ich arbeite mit :
Eclipse IDE for Java Developers
Version: Helios Release
Build id: 20100617-1415
unter Windows 7 

habe schon mit google probiert und in anderen Foren nachgeschaut ohne Erfolg.
kennt jemand diesen Fehler?
bin dankbar für jeden hinweis.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mrz 2011)

Hast du deine Eclipse Installation evtl. verschoben, oder ein Verzeichnis umbenannt?


----------



## patrick81 (15. Mrz 2011)

nein, habe ich nicht. Habe mir eclipse nochmal heruntergeladen und entpackt. Die Fehlermeldung danach war die selbe.


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mrz 2011)

Könnte auch ein Rechte Problem sein. Bist du sicher das dein User Schreibrecht in diesem Verzeichnis hat?
Also du neu entpackt hast, hast du das alte Verzeichnis vorher gelöscht, oder ein neues Verzeichnis benutzt? Nicht das da noch eine kaputte Konfigurationsdatei übrig geblieben ist...


----------



## patrick81 (16. Mrz 2011)

ja schreibrechte habe ich. Ich habe beim entpacken auch ein anderes Verzeichniss benutzt.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mrz 2011)

Das einzige was mir zur Zeit noch einfällt. Lösch das .eclipse Verzeichnis in deinem Home Verzeichnis falls vorhanden.


----------



## patrick81 (20. Mrz 2011)

.eclipse ordner löschen hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen. Nachdem ich eclipse -clean ausgeführt hatte, konnte eclipse nicht mal mehr aufgestartet werden. Ich bin nun wieder zürich auf eclipse galileo und kann damit ohne Probleme arbeiten.

besten dank für deine Tips


----------

